# διαχρονικό



## anastasia0000

Hello,

Can anyone help me, I am now sure what the meaning of διαχρονικό is in the following sentence, describing the film Η τιμή της αγάπης:

...παρόλο που η όλη υπόθεση διαδραματίζεται στις αρχές του προηγούμενου αιώνα, ακόμα και σήμερα παραμένει διαχρονικό στις αξίες και τα μηνύματα που προσφέρει.

http://www.eleftheria.gr/viewarticle.asp?aid=8485&pid=12&CategoryID=12

Thanks very much!!

Anna


----------



## Traduita

Διαχρονικό means something close to _perennial_/ something that transcends time/something that resists in spite of time/ exists across time.
Basically it is used for abstract things: values, concerns, issues etc. that continue to exist /be valid throughout the centuries. 
Here they mean that the play's concerns still apply today although said play was written over a 100 years ago. 
Anyway, the sentence is not that well written, from a logical point of view. It is just that διαχρονικό is kind of a standard cliche praise...


----------



## Vagabond

«Διαχρονικό» here refers to the play, as I gather from the article («το έργο επιλέχθηκε για δύο λόγους. Ο πρώτος είναι γιατί, παρόλο που η όλη υπόθεση διαδραματίζεται στις αρχές του προηγούμενου αιώνα, ακόμα και σήμερα παραμένει διαχρονικό στις αξίες και τα μηνύματα που προσφέρει.»).

Can't say I am thrilled with the syntax in the Greek text. What it means is that the messages and the values the play promotes are timeless/stand the trial of time, always apropos (despite the fact that the plot takes place in the beginning of the last century).

What it actually says is that _the play_ is timeless (etc) in the values and messages it promotes (=as far as the messages and the values it promotes are concerned).

...I hope I didn't just confuse you more 

Edit: Cross-posting with Traduita - I agree with what she said.


----------



## winegrower

I agree that "ακόμα και σήμερα" is a redundancy in this context. Speeking about a play, "classical" could be another option. (I think you didn't mention it).
Also, trying to translate it literally, I found "intertemporal".


----------



## brian

Well, the literal translation I guess would be _diachronic_ (its cognate), which exists in English and which has a similar meaning: it refers to the nature of something _throughout time_. The problem of course its that it's *very* technical, so it can't be used here.


----------



## Μαριρένα

Even though I am 4 years late, just for the record I wanted to comment that the original Greek text is a wonderful example of terrible ways to put the Greek language to use. If someone here is trying to habituate him/herself with the Greek language I would propose texts of modern literature, like the one this article makes reference to, since usually internet texts contain horrible mistakes and linguistic atrocities.


----------



## redsstone

This is definitely an old discussion, but I came across «διαχρονικό» today and my search for understanding this word has not been particularly fruitful. (The definition in WordReference seems particularly convoluted).

1. The English equivalent that I found most useful and the most applicable to daily usage (for myself and for the statement above) is "over time". 

2. Another translation I found that is not applicable to most of the readings using «διαχρονικό» is the word "temporal" which i signifies secular or non-spiritual, and which I don't think applies to the above statement or to my examples. 

3. Temporal also refers to a "particular time" or "time related", which to me is very awkward in English.

4. Βικιλεξικό refers «διαχρονικό» to "timeless", which is a more commonplace synonym for "perennial" which Traduita mentioned above.

I've recently seen the word in these two contexts, both of which make it challenging for me to understand what is attempted to be conveyed. None of the above concepts for «διαχρονικό» are satisfying as they relate to the following:

«Υπό τις συνθήκες αυτές, δεν συντρέχει λόγος να περιοριστούν τα διαχρονικά αποτελέσματα της παρούσας αποφάσεως.»

_(for the record, I was practicing using παρών, παρόν and παρούσα when I came across «διαχρονικό»)._

and this etymology from Βικιλεξικό:
*αυτόχθων* < (διαχρονικό δάνειο) αρχαία ελληνική αὐτόχθων < αὐτός + χθών, χθονός (γη) 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## velisarius

_ Η Λιθουανική Κυβέρνηση, καθώς και, κατά την επ’ ακροατηρίου συζήτηση, η Ολλανδική Κυβέρνηση και η Επιτροπή *ζήτησαν από το Δικαστήριο να περιορίσει χρονικώς τα αποτελέσματα της παρούσας αποφάσεως *στην περίπτωση κατά την οποία κρίνει ότι όργανο της εκτελεστικής εξουσίας, όπως είναι το λιθουανικό Υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης, δεν εμπίπτει στην κατ’ άρθρο 6, παράγραφος 1, της αποφάσεως-πλαισίου έννοια της «δικαστικής αρχής». Οι ανωτέρω αναφέρθηκαν, κατ’ ουσίαν, σε* ενδεχόμενες συνέπειες της παρούσας αποφάσεως *επί υποθέσεων στο πλαίσιο των οποίων έχει εκδοθεί ευρωπαϊκό ένταλμα συλλήψεως από αρχή η οποία δεν είναι «δικαστική αρχή» κατά την έννοια της διατάξεως αυτής._

The Lithuanian government seems to be asking that a ruling against them in this matter should not be deemed to set a precedent. They are concerned about the _*ενδεχόμενες συνέπειες.*_

I think  «..._δεν συντρέχει λόγος να περιοριστούν τα *διαχρονικά *αποτελέσματα_ της παρούσας αποφάσεως» means that there are no grounds for restricting the results of this decision to the present time. In legal language, I guess it would be "Under these circumstances, there is no cause for the limitation of the *temporal effects *of the present decision". 

As for the second example, the meaning seems clear: It's a loan word* from an earlier period *of the same language, rather than a loan-word from another language. 

In English we often use "diachronic" to talk about studies of a subject through time, as opposed to "synchronic", dealing only with a specific time period:

_Synchronic linguistics aims at describing a language at a specific point of time, usually the present. By contrast, a diachronic approach (from δια- "through" and χρόνος "time") considers the development and evolution of a language through history. Historical linguistics is typically a diachronic study.__[1]_
Diachrony and synchrony - Wikipedia.


----------



## redsstone

Thank you for your reply. Very definitive explanations. Much appreciated.


----------

